# solar problems, help!



## mulechick (Nov 20, 2007)

I am visiting my parents in law in Europe & they are having issues with their year old solar installation. It seems that they are consuming more electric company power than they did prior to the installation. They are also having issues with the contractor who did the installation, as there was damage to the roof. Because of ongoing negotiations for the repairs, the contractor will not debug the solar system. They live on the coast & it is super sunny here most days - should be an ideal location for solar power. 
From what they have said, I suspect some sort of electric charger is running all the time, instead of as backup? I have taken photos of the set-up, & wonder if someone here might advise. While I have ample experience in electrical work, my knowledge of solar is close to zero, but I would love to be able to tell them what you folks with the real know-how say about this. And if it is as simple as changing a setting, I may be able to do that.


----------



## mulechick (Nov 20, 2007)

photos of system:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mulechick (Nov 20, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]












[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Those photos are all well and good but they give us absolutely no idea of the dialed in settings that the installer put in..................
Some will speculate about this or that . .but it will be nothing but speculation.......

Sorry but the problems need to be solved with that local installer......

Is there such a thing as a "BBB" in that area ??


----------



## mulechick (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for your reply, Jim-mi. Can you tell me where to find/how to access these dialed-in settings? Speculation is indeed what I am asking for at this point. Speculation with solar experience could be quite helpful.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Did it ever work right?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you turn off the mains power and see what happens?

Can you turn off solar syatem and restart it? 

Do you have the manuals?

What are the readings of all gauges?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Speculation -- a battery charger running all the time would have destroyed the batteries long ago -- look for another reason usage is up. They may just be using more power with the idea that it's "free".


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Programing a grid tie inverter can be a bit intimidating unless you are versed in that piece of equipment..
I have had more than a few customers who would really screw up the works if they started pushing the buttons and changing the programed settings on a system..
Not knowing that inverter I sure am not going to tell you "go push this or that button".....

I'm willing to bet a nickle that Gray Wolf hit the nail on the head when he said "Did it ever work right" . .


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Just curious. Did you figure out what was going on?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm curious, too. And I wondered whether the system was truly a grid tie type of system or whether it was just a "there if you ever need" it kind of backup. If it is/was the later, it might not do a thing towards reducing everyday usage. (?)

It's hard to imagine that there is no one else in the area that would at least be able to give some onsite input.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Another solar installer needs to come out and debug. Don't even work with the orginal installer.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Another solar installer needs to come out and debug. Don't even work with the orginal installer.


 Boy oh Boy I can attest to that. I wanted to go local when we started on our system here. The guy turned out to be a total fraud and quite honestly an idiot.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

"The guy turned out to be a total fraud and quite honestly an idiot."

Ditto here......in addition to being a world class liar.

When I started down the solar path in 2007, I contacted the ONLY ( at that time ) local guy with the understanding I wanted to help with the install. After leaving him a check for a deposit on materials, then waiting months, he finally shows up with about 1/2 of what was needed, dumps it on my doorstep, and drives off.......leaving me to have to figure out how to install it and what was still needed to make things work. I was probably MUCH better off without him, as I learned my system inside and out, and can keep it operating.....because clearly service after the sale wasn't gonna be any more of an option than service OF the sale.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Unfortunately I have met / encountered a couple of those kind.
With the proliferation of "Solar", along came the class of guys who say "ahha I can do that and make a lot of fast bucks"
Unfortunately they did . . and have left in their trail a lot of substandard systems.

(Before I knew better) One of these idiots called me to "assist" him in putting up a 110' tower and a nice wind turbine.. . . . Well he had sold the system, but he did not have a clue as to how to put it all together.
.When I finally got to see inside the garage where the inverter / batteries etc. were I almost threw-up . . . . . .He had series / paralleled *60* golf car batteries to get "big" battery bank capacity. . . . . . instead of using much larger batteries....................

Bottom line; . . Would you buy a used car from this *******dude . . ???

unfortunately people do...........


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, ya know Jim, most of us take people at face value until we learn difference from something they say or do.

For example, my idiot had tracking arrays, which I also wanted because at the time, panels were $4+ per watt. He used an old C band satellite mount, and* a controller* "he built himself because he was an automotive engineer" ( the world class liar part ). So when he brought my stuff to the front porch, included were two controllers (at a HEFTY markup I found out later) in cardboard boxes with the shipping labels and all id markings that clearly had been removed. 

What he forgot was a little pc of paper that was a drill pattern for the sensor mount, which also said "theanalogguy.com".....the ACTUAL guy in Vancover, CA that builds the controller....a quick search on the internet found him, and the ACTUAL price of the boards.

Now, once a guy turns out to be a liar and cheat, I have no problem calling him that, or telling the story to everybody I run into around here that is even thinking of using that flake.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

One thing those guys are very good at is the gift of gab.........
To the neophyte solar person (or what ever subject) . . .Slick Eddie razzles and dazzles with his tongue . . . . we have ALL seen this type
Unfortunately.....
This is most unfortunate for something as serious as Solar/Renewable energy............

But I am most happy to say, to one and all, that a guy with a huge bucket of plain ol common sense has made a wonderful recovery from his encounter with a **bad** person............

I had a short visit to TnAndy's homestead and can attest to the super good work he has done. .


----------

